# Libraries and Other Stuff Coming Out Soon - Which Ones Do You Plan to Buy?



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 30, 2019)

There are a few libraries that are expected to come out in 2019 or by early next year.

Which ones do you plan to buy?

Please let me know if I've missed any things that have been announced by their respective

*Spitfire BBC Symphony Orchestra* (I know… many of you have already pre-ordered)

*New Christian Henson Piano Library*

*Cinematic Studio Woodwinds*

*Toontracks EZBass*

*Cinesamples Taylor Davis Solo Violin Out now $99*

*Orchestral Tools LA Sessions*

*Orchestra Tools Junkie XL Brass by Tom Holkenborg*

*Performance Samples Con Moto* (not sure when this is coming out)

*Virharmonic Bohemian Viola*

*Fluffy Audio Dominus Pro Choir

Waverunner Audio Seven Days Series, 

Audiobro LASS 3

ProjectSAM Symphobia 4 Pandora - *Out November 11th! 

*Audio Ollie/Performance Samples Nashville Chamber Strings*


*SYNTHS*

https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=530373 (<b>Tone2 Icarus2</b>)
*Xhun Audio Resonhart*

*EFFECTS / UTILITIES*

*iZotope Ozone 9*

*PluginGuru Unify* (November) Among many other things, this will allow people without VST3 capable plugins to run Reason Rack.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 30, 2019)

STYLUS 2.0.

When can I have it?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 30, 2019)

chillbot said:


> STYLUS 2.0.
> 
> When can I have it?


That's a whole other topic. What we hope will come out.

Maybe you'll get Stylus 2.0 before 2030?  

Anyway, I think I will get Inspire 3 before that. And the new Tarilonte library, whatever that may be.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 30, 2019)

Symphobia 4 Pandora.....if spécial and différent...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm keeping an eye out for Afflatus Woodwinds and Metropolis Ark 5, though it's not a given that I will be buying either one... (EDIT: nor that they are even coming soon).

Waverunner Audio's 2019 lineup for their Seven Days Series, and their expansions of existing releases.

Also, whatever @Maxime Luft (Organic Samples/Orchestral Tools) has been up to, including any possible expansions to the excellent Majestic Horn.

And Cinematic Studio Woodwinds, of course. As if it needs saying.

---
EDIT: 2019 ended and _not a single thing_ on my list has come out. And there is no evidence that Metropolis Ark 5 is even being made. I am an idiot.


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 30, 2019)

I completely forgot about EZBass. That could be interesting depending on the tweakability.
Maybe Bohemian Viola. The rest is not for me. Hell, maybe it's also better to pass on the Bohemian Viola.

Zebra3? And I am sure there will be some pleasant surprises along the way.


----------



## yellowtone (Sep 30, 2019)

Maybe this belongs in the “hope” list, but Albion II? It just hurts my OCD that I, III, IV and V are available but not II...


----------



## Sears Poncho (Sep 30, 2019)

EZ Bass and The Cinesamples violin are the only 2 I have interest in. And some sort of percussion library.


----------



## STec (Sep 30, 2019)

Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra extra mics!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 30, 2019)

This might be a little out of main focus of this but on the other hand be interesting for at least a few:

- Tone2Icarus 2 this autumn (my favourite synth in case of ease of use, sounds, low cpu)
https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=530373
- Xhunaudio Resonheart: this is the strangest thing coming for a long time but as the develloper has made the still by far best physical modelled guitar (Iron Axe) in my mind (which sadly still 32 bit only) I am really looking forward to this coming tomorrow. Its impossible for me to describe WHAT it is so better listen here:

and if it sounds as interesting to you as it does for me take a look over here:








KVR Forum: Xhun Audio : ResonHeart - mechanical synthesizer - updated to version 1.0.7 (sound design toolkit) - Instruments Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Xhun Audio : ResonHeart - mechanical synthesizer - updated to version 1.0.7 (sound design toolkit) - Instruments Forum




www.kvraudio.com





- what has already been released a view days ago (and I was really wondering that it had not been mentioned in here) is Reason 11 which now could be used as a VST Rack with all that wonderful stuff in it, only sad point: no midi out so far so all the great players will put no midi out to your DAW


----------



## VVEremita (Sep 30, 2019)

Dominus 2! More than anything else. It is supposed to be out this year


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 30, 2019)

New Slate+Ash product. Only glimpses so far, but if it's from the guys that made Auras, I'm in.


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm holding out for Audio Modeling SWAM Brass. Originally it was planned for a spring 2019 release, then got rescheduled for a fall 2019 release, and that's the last I've heard so far.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 30, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'm keeping an eye out for Afflatus Woodwinds and Metropolis Ark 5, though it's not a given that I will be buying either one.
> 
> Waverunner Audio's 2019 lineup for their Seven Days Series, and their expansions of existing releases.
> 
> ...



The link about Metropolis Ark 5 just says he won't talk about it and Strezov just says that Woodwinds are next. Have they announced it as something that's definitely coming this year or early next? Where's the link?


----------



## cqd (Sep 30, 2019)

CSW..and yeah, dominus 2..and maybe the bbc choir whenever it comes out..

And thats it..


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 30, 2019)

Con Moto anything for sure. After the new year there will also be LASS 3 to the mix, which I'm suspecting will be a top contender in 2020.


----------



## David Cuny (Sep 30, 2019)

I keep popping over to AudioModeling to see if there's any sort of news on the SWAM brass.

So far, radio silence.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 30, 2019)

David Cuny said:


> I keep popping over to AudioModeling to see if there's any sort of news on the SWAM brass.
> 
> So far, radio silence.


Out it goes. I got dreams too. I really thought Inspire 3 was going to come out in July or August. I suspect that OT will do it, but don't know.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 30, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Have they announced it as something that's definitely coming this year or early next? Where's the link?


These aren't official, but they are likely. Was I out of line? :dodgy::dodgy::dodgy:


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 30, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> These aren't official, but they are likely. Was I out of line? :dodgy::dodgy::dodgy:


No, you should put everything you want to come out. But I'm trying to compile a list of what is supposed to come out. To remind people about EZBass and stuff like that.

Because BF is coming and all of us CS fans have to remember to save some $$ for CSW.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 30, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> no midi out so far so all the great players will put no midi out to your DAW


I have Reason 11...haven't loaded it yet, but what do you mean no out? Doesn't Reason 11 do the same thing it did in Rewire more, but in a plugin format?


----------



## AndyP (Sep 30, 2019)

Con Moto, BBCSO, maybe Symphobia 4.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi Jake,

Reason 11 now works (apart from standalone daw) as VST Rack (VST 3 only) inside any other daw. This is absolutely great in my opinion but there is one drop of bitterness so far: this rack version has no midi out in another daw, only audio. So you cant use the midi from all these great player instrument directly inside your daw, only inside the vst rack of course. With the Rewire I am not sure cause I have not used it but from the other forums I think there has been something changed, might even they cancelled that rewire but I am not sure about that.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 30, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Hi Jake,
> 
> Reason 11 now works (apart from standalone daw) as VST Rack (VST 3 only) inside any other daw. This is absolutely great in my opinion but there is one drop of bitterness so far: this rack version has no midi out in another daw, only audio. So you cant use the midi from all these great player instrument directly inside your daw, only inside the vst rack of course. With the Rewire I am not sure cause I have not used it but from the other forums I think there has been something changed, might even they cancelled that rewire but I am not sure about that.


I forgot for a moment it's only VST3...I was thinking Pro Tools...so Reason is not currently compatable with PT any longer since it doesn't support rewire...damn.

As for the MIDI out, not sure I'm following...So I Have Cubase, and I insert Reason, don't I have access to all the racks inside Reason? Like Thor for instance...and it should sound within Cubase right? I might need to try this tonight to see.

Oh...you mean no MIDI instruments that have loop type things inside Reason right? Meaning you can't import any of the MIDI info...got it now. But as far as using it as a plugin, I can still use the MIDi in Cubase right? to trigger Thor or Redrum?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 30, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> No, you should put everything you want to come out. But I'm trying to compile a list of what is supposed to come out. To remind people about EZBass and stuff like that.
> 
> Because BF is coming and all of us CS fans have to remember to save some $$ for CSW.


Ah, I understand now what you're doing. You are continually updating your first post with new links as they come in. Smart :emoji_frog:.

I'm so used to the haphazard conversational style of VIC that I forgot your methodical list for Black Friday 2018. Which I still go back to reference from time to time.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 30, 2019)

> As for the MIDI out, not sure I'm following...So I Have Cubase, and I insert Reason, don't I have access to all the racks inside Reason? Like Thor for instance...and it should sound within Cubase right? I might need to try this tonight to see.
> 
> Oh...you mean no MIDI instruments that have loop type things inside Reason right? Meaning you can't import any of the MIDI info...got it now. But as far as using it as a plugin, I can still use the MIDi in Cubase right? to trigger Thor or Redrum?



Sorry for being maybe a little confusing with my explanation, maybe better choose a simple example:

- I load the vst rack in my mixcraft (or you in cubase)
- then I choose an instrument, lets say thor and I can play in my daw without problems
- then I choose a "player" - which means this special midi effect, utility whatever - category in reason which I put on the Thor, for example the dual arpeggiator
- now inside the rack it works fine, the dual arpeggiator arpeggiates the incoming/played notes
- then the audio played threw thor goes out fine as well
- but what does NOT work: inside Reason standalone you would have the arpeggiated midi notes put out as well but that does NOT work from the vst rack, it simply could NOT give out midi. This is really strange and critized by lot of people already but its the way it is so far

Hope I could get things a little clearer now, otherwise please ask even if I am no reason expert at all, I was really hooked by getting all that great stuff into my daw more then by using reason as main daw


----------



## cqd (Sep 30, 2019)

Ah, the midi out in reason will come in time..If they got AAX sorted now I'd get it..


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 30, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> I forgot for a moment it's only VST3...I was thinking Pro Tools...so Reason is not currently compatable with PT any longer since it doesn't support rewire...damn.
> 
> As for the MIDI out, not sure I'm following...So I Have Cubase, and I insert Reason, don't I have access to all the racks inside Reason? Like Thor for instance...and it should sound within Cubase right? I might need to try this tonight to see.
> 
> Oh...you mean no MIDI instruments that have loop type things inside Reason right? Meaning you can't import any of the MIDI info...got it now. But as far as using it as a plugin, I can still use the MIDi in Cubase right? to trigger Thor or Redrum?



Reason Plugin works in Cubase. You have access to everything. 

The problem is with anything that doesn't support VST3, like Komplete Kontrol, or any version of Ableton before the most recent. I don't think VE Pro 7 supports VST3. They aren't going to release a VST2 but they do plan to release an AU, so Logic will be able to us the plugin then.

But as I mentioned above, PluginGuru is coming out with a new utility/host called Unify in November. 
If I understand him correctly, you will be able load Unify in anything that loads a VST2 or AU and then you can load inside it a VST3, including Reason Rack. It has many other features shown in the above video.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 30, 2019)

By the way, you can load all the Reason effects as VSTs within your other instruments. You are not limited to using Reason FX with Reason instruments.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 30, 2019)

BBCSO.
So.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Sep 30, 2019)

Infinite Woodwinds and Brass.
There is nothing else I really want. I hope there will be a Black Friday Sale, otherwise I can't effort them.

Edit: Ok, got the thread Titel wrong, only read the second part. So I add Infinite Strings and Percussion.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 30, 2019)

This probably should be mentioned in the opening post:

Junkie XL Brass by Tom Holkenborg

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Wally Garten (Sep 30, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> This might be a little out of main focus of this but on the other hand be interesting for at least a few:
> 
> - Tone2Icarus 2 this autumn (my favourite synth in case of ease of use, sounds, low cpu)
> https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=530373
> - Xhunaudio Resonheart: this is the strangest thing coming for a long time but as the develloper has made the still by far best physical modelled guitar (Iron Axe) in my mind



If we are including synths and PM stuff, I'm quite interested in this new soft synth that seems to do very nice guitar and piano sounds via PM:



Supposed to be out early 2020.


----------



## daviddln (Sep 30, 2019)

Synchron Woodwinds I! Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## NoamL (Sep 30, 2019)

*Definite buy:* Cinematic Studio Woodwinds

*Interested enough to check it out:* Junkie XL Brass

Everything else orchestral, I'm finally in a place where, when my finger hovers over the buy button, I think "Do I REALLY have the RAM to add this to my template? Am I REALLY going to go to the effort of reprogramming all of these samples so they work perfectly with my template system & respatialize/remix them so they blend with the rest of my orchestra? Does this add something I don't have already? etc."

Might be done with orch samples for 3 or 4 years until something TRULY next gen comes along.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 30, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Might be done with orch samples for 3 or 4 years


Hahahahahahaha sure thing.


----------



## TomaeusD (Sep 30, 2019)

This thread got me hyped.

I was tempted by BBCSO but have rationalized it out of the equation. Only planning on getting CSW at release and then wait and see what Fluffy Audio has to offer in the choral realm. Audio Modeling brass and ensembles should be interesting.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Sep 30, 2019)

I love the general consensus that we haven't even heard anything about Cinematic Studio Woodwinds but are all 100% sure we are getting it. I mean I did buy CSB on release so probably will CSW as well...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 30, 2019)

pawelmorytko said:


> I love the general consensus that we haven't even heard anything about Cinematic Studio Woodwinds but are all 100% sure we are getting it.


There is anticipation. Not the same as consensus that we are 100% sure we are getting it.


----------



## unclecheeks (Sep 30, 2019)

EZBass kinda caught me by surprise and is a bit of a head-scratcher... I was really hoping for an EZGuitar as the next installment of the EZ series, with some nice arpeggios and strum patterns (I guess this is already covered to some extent with the Strummed and now Picked NI guitars). 

I get EZKeys and EZDrummer - both piano and drum parts can be quite complex and dense to program realistically.... but a bass line? I mean, you're only playing one note at a time, not sure what an EZ tool would add there tbh...


----------



## dpasdernick (Sep 30, 2019)

Nothing in the list above strikes my fancy. I have too much stuff already. Can you add Playboy Bunny to the list?


----------



## Dandezebra (Sep 30, 2019)

I have no knowledge of these coming out but... I want them:

FabFilter Twin 2
Eduardo Tarilonte - Forest Kingdom III
Trillian II
Rapture Pro II
Z3ta The Sequel
Absynth 6
Project Delta? (Chaos is beyond enough at this point but who knows what they come up with next?!)
Aether 2, Kaleidoscope 2, B2 Too, a new one from Andrew and team as yet unnamed. 
Zebra 3, Diva 2, Bazille 2
Soundtoys 6 - resizable GUI please
Sugar Bytes - anything... But please fix GUI resize on old plugs so not blurry!
Spitfire - Albion Two
Soundiron - Olympus Choir update

Wow, that got silly fast.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 30, 2019)

Con Moto vs Lass 3 
EZBass (I am hoping will replace the legendary Steinberg Virtual Bassist)
Symphobia4 (waiting for the concept)
Orchestral Tools LA Sessions (just saw the youtube, wow)


----------



## CT (Sep 30, 2019)

BBCSO. And Symphonic Organ, though that's out already.

After that, I'm seriously hoping that I'll be able to bow out of the VI buying arena for a while. I really mean that!

There's also Zebra3 to look forward to, but as I understand it, I'll get that for free since I already own Zebra2 and HZ.


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 30, 2019)

miket said:


> BBCSO. And Symphonic Organ, though that's out already.
> 
> After that, I'm seriously hoping that I'll be able to bow out of the VI buying arena for a while. I really mean that!
> 
> There's also Zebra3 to look forward to, but as I understand it, I'll get that for free since I already own Zebra2 and HZ.


That is correct for Zebra 3, but you should pick up Hive 2 if you haven't already.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 30, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'm so used to the haphazard conversational style of VIC that I forgot your methodical list for Black Friday 2018. Which I still go back to reference from time to time.


If I'm not too busy with work this year I will try to do it again.


----------



## Kony (Sep 30, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> If I'm not too busy with work this year I will try to do it again.


Was hoping you'd say that! Let me know if I can help in any way


----------



## wst3 (Sep 30, 2019)

That is quite the list, and all of them are certainly interesting. I continue to be a bit overly cautious, but I am hoping that all of these meet my expectations, and if they do I'll have to find a way to buy them<G>! I also hope the releases are staggered.

Cinematic Studio Woodwinds - while Cinematic Studio Strings and Brass won't work for every project, they work very often, and they work well, and they work together so well. My hope is that the winds library will fit in.

Cinesamples Taylor Davis Solo Violin - I find the Tina Guo Legato cello really useful, so I have high hopes for this one for solo violin in more pop settings.

Orchestral Tools LA Sessions - actually, not sure I would buy this, but the room is amazing, and the selection of instruments is well thought out, and I do love the studio strings in the demo.

Orchestra Tools Junkie XL Brass by Tom Holkenborg - and I probably won't get this right away, but I am really curious to see how it turns out. And I guess that will tell me if I can find a use for it<G>!

Oh, and I am really hoping that the brains at UA don't find any other cool things to add to their list for a while!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 30, 2019)

Kony said:


> Was hoping you'd say that! Let me know if I can help in any way


Thanks! What will help is if everybody sends me all the deals they hear about, and lets me know if I've made a mistake. People were very nice and helpful about that last year. 

I plan to start it up at the beginning of November if the deals get going by then. 
Who am I kidding? They never stop.


----------



## paularthur (Sep 30, 2019)

Adventure Wwinds, CSW


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 30, 2019)

Well let's say I'm at least intrigued by Cinematic Studio Woodwinds, the Junkie Brass, Virharmonic Bohemian Violin (I will probably buy that blind since the Cello and the Violin are just so damn good) and Dominus 2 (didn't even know about that until know). So we'll see. I'm definitely more in a spot of "I want this" than "I really need this", so there are many factors which will come into play before buying. One will definitely be price, and then other really unimportant stuff like sound, usability etc.


----------



## Mucusman (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm watching the BBCSO release with interest, but I'll only (possibly) bite later in 2020 when the price hits the 40% discount level (and I actually have the funds to buy it). I'm more interested in seeing what will be available via OT's a la carte menu in order to fill some holes I have.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 30, 2019)

I imagine if we get lucky we might see Zebra 3 sometime in 2021.
Something tells me this will be amazing!


----------



## constaneum (Sep 30, 2019)

Cinematic Studio Woodwinds for sure since i have CSS, CSSS and CSB. Now left the woodwinds to complete my orchestral setup (i can do without the percussions)


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 30, 2019)

Orchestral Tools LA Sessions for me. Those studio strings in the trailer sound amazing.
JunkieXL Brass
Cinematic Studio Woodwinds

BUT....
My most anticipated library is one nobody seems to be talking about...from *Orchestral Tools*....that they haven't officially announced yet.

Richard Harvey. The Zither from Gladiator, Recorder from Harry Potter, or the flute from Lion King? Yes please.

Here's a clip in which Richard Harvey hints at sampling his instruments:


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 1, 2019)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Monkberry (Oct 1, 2019)

The obvious, Cinematic Studio Woodwinds.


----------



## muk (Oct 1, 2019)

Maybe Spitfire BBC Symphony Orchestra, depending on how good the legato is.

And maybe Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings (or however it will be called). I have high hopes for this library, but little is known at this point other than it being in development.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 1, 2019)

What I _should_ be doing is templating up the libraries I already have.
What I _am_ doing is watching Paul Tompson's BBCSO walkthroughs on repeat.
So there's your answer.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 1, 2019)

Daniel said:


> Con Moto vs Lass 3
> EZBass (I am hoping will replace the legendary Steinberg Virtual Bassist)
> Symphobia4 (waiting for the concept)
> Orchestral Tools LA Sessions (just saw the youtube, wow)



Edit:
From the upcoming NASHVILLE CHAMBER STRINGS, a co-production with Audio Ollie, featuring 8 violins, 6 violas, 5 cellos, and 4 basses - and an energetic, heavily performance-sourced approach across all articulations. (Performance Samples's Facebook)

Been trying out some early patches from our upcoming collaborative string project. Quite possibly the most realistic sounding strings I've ever played. Couldn't be more proud to work with the king of expressive orchestral sampling - Performance Samples. (Audio Ollie's Facebook)


----------



## scoringdreams (Oct 1, 2019)

Heavyocity Ascend Piano was just announced a few hours earlier...









Heavyocity ASCEND: Grand Piano Virtual Instrument | Grand Piano VST


Choose Heavyocity ASCEND for a grand piano VST with creative articulations, a rich concert D grand piano, and more. This virtual instrument is available here.



heavyocity.com


----------



## BezO (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm not looking for much at this point. I could use some solo strings. And I'm still leaning on Symphony Series for ensemble strings. If SFBBC's solo strings are good, I'll likely pick it up.



unclecheeks said:


> EZBass kinda caught me by surprise and is a bit of a head-scratcher... I was really hoping for an EZGuitar as the next installment of the EZ series, with some nice arpeggios and strum patterns (I guess this is already covered to some extent with the Strummed and now Picked NI guitars).


I was hoping for EZGuitar as well. I wish NI would release style packs for the Session Guitarist series similar to Toontrack MIDI packs.


----------



## stonzthro (Oct 1, 2019)

BBCSO and ProjectSAM's upcoming Pandora's Box, which I thought was planned for this month, but I'm not totally sure.


----------



## BezO (Oct 1, 2019)

scoringdreams said:


> Heavyocity Ascend Piano was just announced a few hours earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pianos are always tough. I have more than I need, but these treated instruments, especially from Heavyocity, always interest me. And the presets sound more interesting than the Xtended Piano I have from Soniccouture. I've looked passively at Noire from NI as well.

Anyone know if there are plans to do a FORZO/NOVO-type wind plugin.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 1, 2019)

And then, there's this:



christianhenson said:


> I'm gonna give you a reason to buy another piano library in a few months, trust me.


You may want to add that to the opening post as well, @TigerTheFrog.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## gjelul (Oct 1, 2019)

JUNKIE XL BRASS
BERLIN BRASS 2.0
LASS 3


----------



## constaneum (Oct 1, 2019)

BezO said:


> Pianos are always tough. I have more than I need, but these treated instruments, especially from Heavyocity, always interest me. And the presets sound more interesting than the Xtended Piano I have from Soniccouture. I've looked passively at Noire from NI as well.
> 
> Anyone know if there are plans to do a FORZO/NOVO-type wind plugin.



Pianos tough ? hmmm.....i on the other hand thinks Strings are the toughest. lol


----------



## AllanH (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm getting the BBCSO. I would also really like a lyrical solo violin; maybe it's time for Joshua Bell, Nocturne, Emotional Violin, or Taylor Davis. All sound good in different ways. (Edited for clarity).


----------



## motomotomoto (Oct 1, 2019)

I’m looking to get Arturia V on black fri along with Heaviocity piano library that just came out. Also the seven days collection


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Oct 1, 2019)

Very curious about Symphobia 4 Pandora. Hope there'll be a tasty loyalty discount for Symphobia owners, too.


----------



## Eptesicus (Oct 2, 2019)

Where is Junkie XL brass!?

That is the one i am really interested in as i want a new Brass library.

I want to see what that is like before i splash out on either that or MSB.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 2, 2019)

AllanH said:


> I'm getting the BBCSO. I would also really like a lyrical solo violin; maybe it's time for Joshua Bell, Nocturne, Emotional Violin, or Taylor Davis. All sound good in different ways. (Edited for clarity).


No love for Bohemian Violin?


----------



## gjelul (Oct 2, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> Where is Junkie XL brass!?
> 
> That is the one i am really interested in as i want a new Brass library.
> 
> I want to see what that is like before i splash out on either that or MSB.



Orchestral Tools has announced that the Junkie XL Brass will be released in 2019 - three more months to go.


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 2, 2019)

gjelul said:


> Orchestral Tools has announced that the Junkie XL Brass will be released in 2019 - three more months to go.


Yeah only question is if I burned all my money on Black Friday then or if it will be released before that (or at least some walkthroughs and stuff so we know what to expect). My guess is after BF tho....


----------



## In.sight (Oct 2, 2019)

Toontrack EZ Bass - one of the most ambitious instruments of 2019


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 2, 2019)

Well I'm pretty sorted for libraries. However, I'm seriously thinking of selling my Nord Stage II EX and getting either the new Nord Grand or the Kawai MP11SE.

I really love the Stage II, but I played an acoustic grand the other day, and I can feel that my technique is suffering from the Fatal keybed. I've still got an electro 6D for my Nord fix....

Ark 4, however is calling out to me, but I have so many libraries what I really need more than anything else is the time to enjoy them...

(It should have read Fatar keyed, but maybe, just maybe, autocorrect might have known what I really meant.)


----------



## NoamL (Oct 2, 2019)

pawelmorytko said:


> I love the general consensus that we haven't even heard anything about Cinematic Studio Woodwinds but are all 100% sure we are getting it. I mean I did buy CSB on release so probably will CSW as well...



Yes, CSW will be an instant buy for me... 

When you think about woodwind sampling what factors really stand out as important *compared* to brass and strings?

Sampling tons of dynamic layers? Woodwinds generally have narrower dynamic range than brass or strings... Berlin WW is fine with only 3 dynamic layers.

Sampling all the articulations? Of course you want the set of standard articulations but WW have fewer weird extended techniques that are called upon in film scoring unlike strings.

A great room? And yet people still use VSL winds... it seems to me that WW interact less with a room than a brass instrument does, maybe even less than a full string section does.

So if *mic positions*, *dynamic layers*, and the *room's characteristics* are of less importance for wind sampling, then what _is_ important?

First, as with any sampling session, the *musicianship* and expressiveness of the players is paramount. For my taste CS Series already knocked it out of the park with this. CSB shows how much it's worth to sample terrific musicians no matter how long it takes to book them.

Second, *consistency between* instrument sets is crucial. With strings you might only have 5 VI's playing back at the same time (plus duplicates for divisi). For a brass passage there's even fewer as there are 4 main instruments and a triadic performance might be three copies of the same instrument. The standard woodwind section on the other hand is at least 9 separate sample sets (picc, fl, afl, ob, eh, cl, bass cl, bsn, cbsn). Woodwind passages are mixes or juxtapositions of different instruments _ all the time_. If these don't play back every articulation and every dynamic in a consistent and balanced way then you've got trouble. CS series has admirable consistency in both the sampling and programming.

The final thing I think one should look for in WW libraries is *interchangeable articulations* as idiomatic woodwind passages are spry, flexible and combine legatos, shorts of various lengths, trills, etc all right next to each other in the same phrase. Wherever Hollywood still uses winds, their capabilities still seem to be called upon in full, as opposed to brass and especially STRING parts that are increasingly "dumbed down" from their classical-orchestra roles. The interchangeability of articulations in CSS and especially in CSB has me convinced that Alex can nail it again.

So based on those three desiderata, that's why I haven't shelled out $500+ for a great WW library yet as every existing product seems to have some shortfall or other. Whereas these 3 factors seem to be especial strengths of the CS series.

On top of that with CSW we kind of already know what we're getting. Just because of the standardized GUI / articulations across the entire series. It's very very probable that the library will have sustains & marcato sustains in at least 3 dynamics; legato transitions of at least 2 speeds; shorts of 4 lengths (probably multitongue, stacattissimo, staccato and sforzando); major and minor trills; temposynced double/tripletongue; fluttertongue (only on instruments that can do it); and possibly 1 or 2 more articulations to live in the GUI boxes occupied by harmonics/rips/mutes in CSS/CSB. 

In short we kind of already know what we're getting  The only real question mark is how many auxiliary instruments were sampled and AW has already said it's looking like their biggest library in the CS series!


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 2, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Sorry for being maybe a little confusing with my explanation, maybe better choose a simple example:
> 
> - I load the vst rack in my mixcraft (or you in cubase)
> - then I choose an instrument, lets say thor and I can play in my daw without problems
> ...


a bit clearer yes, thank you. SO basically whatever MIDI the arpeggiators are creating, you can't export into another track...just the instrument track you currently have the rack on. Whereas in Reason, you can share the MIDI created with other racks instruments...is this correct? I am okay with that...it works fine in Cubase for me, tried it today, and seems like it would be a cool feature...hope they do an AAX version soon.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 2, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Might be done with orch samples for 3 or 4 years until something TRULY next gen comes along


Something is...new Performance Samples film string library...complete workhorse of a library recorded with Nashville players due to come out around the new year or a bit after from what I understood...and it's going to be killer.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 2, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Yes, CSW will be an instant buy for me...
> 
> When you think about woodwind sampling what factors really stand out as important *compared* to brass and strings?
> 
> ...



I'll play close attention to mainly flute and oboe sound. If Alex manage to nail these 2, it'll be an instant buy for me. I'm also looking at the marcato sustain. Since the marcato sustain in strings can be used for strings runs writing, i'm expecting the woodwinds will be able to do so as we wont be expecting recorded runs in the library.

I think alto flute may not be in for CSW. Apart from solo woodwinds, i hope Alex will include a2 for flute, oboe, clarinet and bassoon.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 2, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> No love for Bohemian Violin?



Well ... totally forgot about the Bohemian  
That sounds really good, too. The thought of having it in Falcon is huge, too. Thanks!!


----------



## Eptesicus (Oct 3, 2019)

gjelul said:


> Orchestral Tools has announced that the Junkie XL Brass will be released in 2019 - three more months to go.



Havent they been saying these for ages now or have they reaffirmed this recently?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 3, 2019)

Symphobia 4 Pandora is coming out November 11th.



Also, prices have been lowered on Symphobia 1-3 and the Orchestral Essentials series.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm currently holding off buying anything, so that when Symphobia 4 arrives, I won't have completely destroyed my wallet.


----------



## yellowtone (Oct 3, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Symphobia 4 Pandora is coming out November 11th.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, prices have been lowered on Symphobia 1-3 and the Orchestral Essentials series.



Can someone remind me what the previous prices were? Was 3 always more expensive? Does anyone think these will be further discounted during the holidays? 4th question: 4 sounds darker to me, like OT Ark 2, or in some ways SA BHCT... anyone else think so as well?


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 3, 2019)

yellowtone said:


> Can someone remind me what the previous prices were? Was 3 always more expensive? Does anyone think these will be further discounted during the holidays? 4th question: 4 sounds darker to me, like OT Ark 2, or in some ways SA BHCT... anyone else think so as well?


I believe the Symphobias were around $550, and OE was around $350.

There might be a Christmas sale.

As a side note, i remember when the Symphobias were over 1k. They were pretty ground breaking back then, and still hold up incredibly well today.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 3, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Symphobia 4 Pandora is coming out November 11th.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, prices have been lowered on Symphobia 1-3 and the Orchestral Essentials series.



Where are you seeing the Nov 11th release date?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 3, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Where are you seeing the Nov 11th release date?


In an email I just received from ProjectSAM:

*S4Pandora to be released November 11th*
S4Pandora, our most ambitious and elaborate orchestral project yet, has an official release date: Monday, November 11th. We’re still working very hard on refinements and tweaks, but we're ready to make some noise very soon!


----------



## yellowtone (Oct 3, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> In an email I just received from ProjectSAM:
> 
> *S4Pandora to be released November 11th*
> S4Pandora, our most ambitious and elaborate orchestral project yet, has an official release date: Monday, November 11th. We’re still working very hard on refinements and tweaks, but we're ready to make some noise very soon!


Also on Facebook...


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 3, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> In an email I just received from ProjectSAM:
> 
> *S4Pandora to be released November 11th*
> S4Pandora, our most ambitious and elaborate orchestral project yet, has an official release date: Monday, November 11th. We’re still working very hard on refinements and tweaks, but we're ready to make some noise very soon!


Nice, thanks! 

Guess i better get on their mailing list.


----------



## artomatic (Oct 3, 2019)

BBCSO (preordered) is on top of my list.
Looking forward to Nashville Chamber Strings.


----------



## KEM (Oct 3, 2019)

JXL Brass is the only thing I care about, wasn't aware of the Audio Ollie/ Performance Samples chamber strings but that definitely has me intrigued.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 3, 2019)

FYI, all the ProjectSAM deals are even lower in price at JRRShop once they are in the cart, and a little lower with code FORUM. Get the deals *HERE*

For example, Symphobia Vol 1 ($329) is $296.10 in cart and $292.81 with the code.

Orchestral Essentials is $219, but in cart it's $197.10 and $194.91 with the code.

They aren't showing the Orchestral Essentials Pack ($379) yet, but it may turn up.


----------



## yellowtone (Oct 3, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> FYI, all the ProjectSAM deals are even lower in price at JRRShop once they are in the cart, and a little lower with code FORUM. Get the deals *HERE*
> 
> For example, Symphobia Vol 1 ($329) is $296.10 in cart and $292.81 with the code.
> 
> ...


STOP IT! I don't want to spend the money.... but.you're.making.it.too.easy!!!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 4, 2019)

Taylor Davis Violin is out now at *Cinesamples* and some stores for $99.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 4, 2019)

Symphobia 4: S4 Pandora
JXL Brass


----------



## Ben H (Oct 4, 2019)

Nothing really. Except Audio Modeling Brass.

Might be a good time to buy some new hardware instead, I think.
A Razer Blade laptop has been looking kinda sexy lately.


----------



## Scamper (Oct 4, 2019)

NoamL said:


> In short we kind of already know what we're getting  The only real question mark is how many auxiliary instruments were sampled and AW has already said it's looking like their biggest library in the CS series!



Totally. Even though I prefer the sound of other rooms, the musicality of CSS/CSB, gained by great legato at different speeds and many different shorts, is worth more to me, so I think CSW will be a must buy for me.

Still, I'm not quite sure what kind of sound we'll be getting with CSW. When checking out various woodwind libraries, I always find that many don't have a very nice and pleasant tone for some or all of the instruments.

Compared to the Oboe and EH in BWW Exp B, which sounds fantastic and musical, most others seem to pale in comparison. Is this just the way it's recorded or is the performance part of it as well?
I'm putting all my hopes into CSW to also get the tone right next to all the other features, that will probably work as well as in the previous libraries.


----------



## In.sight (Oct 10, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Symphobia 4 Pandora is coming out November 11th.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, prices have been lowered on Symphobia 1-3 and the Orchestral Essentials series.




not impressed by this one right now...


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 10, 2019)

In.sight said:


> not impressed by this one right now...


Same here. Nothing new.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Oct 10, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Same here. Nothing new.


Deeply chagrined to admit it too. Let's hope there's something stellar hidden in this.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 10, 2019)

Scamper said:


> Totally. Even though I prefer the sound of other rooms, the musicality of CSS/CSB, gained by great legato at different speeds and many different shorts, is worth more to me, so I think CSW will be a must buy for me.
> 
> Still, I'm not quite sure what kind of sound we'll be getting with CSW. When checking out various woodwind libraries, I always find that many don't have a very nice and pleasant tone for some or all of the instruments.
> 
> ...



I have to agree on BWW. The main library even though is great for lots of sample articulations, I find it not suitable for writing lead lines. Too pale...Probably as decorative chords or colours like trills, runs and etc will still do. 

I hope CSW will nail it. So far BBC symphony orchestra is sounding good...still considering as well....either I get CSW or BBC.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 10, 2019)

constaneum said:


> Too pale...Probably as decorative chords or colours like trills, runs and etc will still do.
> 
> I hope CSW will nail it.


I tend to think you'd want CSW for the more uniform ensemble writing, not the expressive solos, right? The way you'd use CSS and CSSS for string section writing, and something like Joshua Bell and Tina Guo for solos.

If the whole wind section is in constant solo mode, wouldnt it be tough to blend and balance that with the rest of the orchestra?

At least this is how I think about these things. Woodwind players, please chime in to correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## ism (Oct 10, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I tend to think you'd want CSW for the more uniform ensemble writing, not the expressive solos, right? The way you'd use CSS and CSSS for string section writing, and something like Joshua Bell and Tina Guo for solos.
> 
> If the whole wind section is in constant solo mode, wouldnt it be tough to blend and balance that with the rest of the orchestra?
> 
> At least this is how I think about these things. Woodwind players, please chime in to correct me if I'm mistaken.




Berlin takes this approach for sure - BWW for ensembles, Exp B and C for soloists.

8dio’s Claire are best for virtuosic soloists only, there’s a reason there’s no demos of woodwind ensembles for them.


Spitfire SSW hits IMO a very good compromise between the two extremes. It doesn’t quite go ultra virtuosic lyrical as much as Exp B or the Claire, and I’ve heard people say it’s a little too lyrical for ensembles at time (in which case the flatter BWW would be what you need), but I personal fine that 90% of the time it does both wonderfully.


----------



## Scamper (Oct 10, 2019)

constaneum said:


> I hope CSW will nail it. So far BBC symphony orchestra is sounding good...still considering as well....either I get CSW or BBC.



Yeah, from what I've heard, I prefer the big, yet pretty dry sound of BBC, e.g. for the brass, but compared to the Cinematic Studio concept, the legatos sound less smooth and two different shorts vs four will make a big difference, I think. 
Let's wait for both and see what's what.


----------



## SBK (Oct 10, 2019)

Falcon v2 from Uvi just released


----------



## In.sight (Oct 11, 2019)

SBK said:


> Falcon v2 from Uvi just released



And this is a great release, so many new features there


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 11, 2019)

Here's another addition to your list, @TigerTheFrog:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## yellowtone (Oct 11, 2019)

Not sure how this was missed, but Spitfire Audio Solo Violin.... 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 11, 2019)

yellowtone said:


> Not sure how this was missed, but Spitfire Audio Solo Violin.... 🤣🤣🤣


Am I right in understanding that this is a new purchase option, but not a new product? My impression is that these are the same solo violins that are included in the previously released Spitfire Solo Strings collection; but now, they're also sold separately for $99.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## yellowtone (Oct 11, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> Am I right in understanding that this is a new purchase option, but not a new product? My impression is that these are the same solo violins that are included in the previously released Spitfire Solo Strings collection; but now, they're also sold separately for $99.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Yes and no. Same violin - singular - as is in the SSoS collection. Only the virtuoso violin is included - not the first desk or the progressive, and lacking arts like pizzicato. There's a couple threads going on around this topic you might check out if you want more opinions from those who have SSoS or bought the new solo violin.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 4, 2020)

*UNIFY V1.0*
Coming out Monday January 6th (on the Feast of Epiphany  )

*Early video stream introduction (May 2019)*



----------------------------------------------

*Latest update video stream (January 4, 2020)*


----------



## Noeticus (Jan 4, 2020)

LASS 3.0


----------

